# Off-duty Westwood cop, others, charged in Milford bar fights



## Brian823

Off-duty Westwood cop, others, charged in Milford bar fights

By Sara Withee / News Staff Writer
Tuesday, February 17, 2004

MILFORD -- Closing time at a local bar over the weekend erupted into a parking-lot melee, ending with the arrest of four people, including an off-duty Westwood cop who has been placed on administrative leave. 

Police from six area towns responded when the fights erupted at the American Athletic Club early Saturday morning. 

Detail officers working at the AAC called for outside help just before 2 a.m., after employees tried to break up a fist fight on the dance floor between Ricky Tomasello, 28, of Canton and another man, police said. 

The parking lot outside the East Main Street bar was even worse, detail officers said. 

"The parking lot crowd was out of control," Sgt. David Sacco said in a police report. "I estimate, at one point, at least 25-30 people were involved in some kind of physical altercation." 

Inside, Tomasello and an unidentified man -- for whom police are now seeking an arrest warrant -- parted as the crowd moved toward the door, police said, only for the other man to fight with a man identified as Westwood Police Officer Ryan McCarthy. 

Milford Officer Sacco and a private citizen tried to separate the two men, but McCarthy pushed past them and placed the other other man in a headlock, police said. 

When the man broke free, he punched McCarthy in the head, police said. 

McCarthy, 25, was charged with two counts of assault and battery and disorderly conduct. 

He faces one assault charge for fighting with the unnamed man and one for later hitting Dennis Keefe, 25, of Hopedale, police said. 

On the job in Westwood since last March, McCarthy has been placed on administrative leave while the department investigates whether he violated any of its rules or regulations, Sgt. Leo Hoban said yesterday. 

He will continue to draw his $750-per-week salary during the review, Police Chief William Chase said. 

Keefe, meanwhile, was charged with disorderly conduct, disturbing the peace and assault and battery, police said. 

Tomasello was charged with disorderly conduct and resisting arrest. Police say he made three attempts to run. 

Stacey Boyd, 23, of Milford, was also charged with disorderly conduct, disturbing the peace and resisting arrest. Police say Boyd was yelling and cursing in the parking lot while standing in the way of exiting vehicles. 

Boyd refused police requests to stop blocking the cars and swung at an officer when he reached for her arm, police said. 

She continued to struggle, leaving Sacco and Milford police officers Nicholas Sullo and Paul Castiglione unable to put her in handcuffs. 

After warning Boyd, the officers placed her on the ground stomach-to-pavement and arrested her, police said. 

Another 25-year-old man from Hopkinton was also placed in protective custody before the officers from Milford, Medway, Hopedale, Mendon and Holliston cleared the bar. 

Boyd, Tomasello, McCarthy and Keefe will all be arraigned in Milford District Court Thursday, police said. 

News staff writer Parna Sarkar-Basu contributed to this report.


----------



## Southside

Smart move!!! What a way to start a career! Maybe they will can his ass and give his shield to someone who really wants it!


----------



## luap112

shawnr76,

Don't judge someone so quickly!!!! That could be you someday. I happen to now Ryan. He is a good kid and it is totally out of his character. He made a mistake. Maybe he might loose his job over it and if he does well thats something he will have to live with I hope he dosen't though. Lets not judge him before *ALL *the facts come out.


----------



## bbelichick

Man, they really hammered him with the charges...For a bar fight?


----------



## Southside

luap112 said:


> shawnr76,
> 
> Don't judge someone so quickly!!!! That could be you someday. I happen to now Ryan. He is a good kid and it is totally out of his character. He made a mistake. Maybe he might loose his job over it and if he does well thats something he will have to live with I hope he dosen't though. Lets not judge him before *ALL *the facts come out.


You know what.....maybe you're right on me rushing to judgement. Rather than think the scenario through, I wrote down my immediate frustration. I will say that it still is disappointing to see someone who is younger than myself and on the job mixing it up with others at a bar, when myself and others are trying so hard to get on the job period. I am sure Ryan is a good person and I am not saying that because he was in a fight he is now bad. I am saying that he is a police officer whether off-duty or not and with that are the higher standards that come along with it. Believe me, before I got married and had kids, I was always at bars and clubs on the weekends and have had my share of fights but I also understand that once you have the honor to be an officer, Integrity kicks in and the things you do when nobody is looking are just as important as the things you do while in uniform. So if it was a big mix up, maybe he will get lucky and keep his job and next time someone gets tough on him.....he will walk away from it. Think about it like this.....Even if he won the fight, he still lost. Mixing it up with someone and risking your job is almost a no win situation.


----------



## Guest

A word to you younger braves out there....cops and closing time don't mix. The old equation is alcohol + testosterone = fight, multiple that by last call + female companion, well you see where I'm going with this. Learn this officer's lesson before you have to learn it yourself. No matter if he retains his job, he will NEVER live this incident down. Fellow cops have very long memories and be quite cruel. Don't start your career off on the wrong foot. Off the soapbox...

Oops, gotta go, the Prezie Pub is opening in a few minutes. I wouldn't want to miss my breakfast Bud.

Guinness2429


----------



## j809

Been a cop since last March , which means he is still on probation. That sucks.


----------



## dfc2502

Guinness2429 said:


> Oops, gotta go, the Prezie Pub is opening in a few minutes. I wouldn't want to miss my breakfast Bud.
> 
> Guinness2429


Breakfast Bud!!!! that sounds blasphemous. If your gonna start the day that way at least look to the emerald isle for sustenance. int:


----------



## bbelichick

dfc2502 said:


> Guinness2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, gotta go, the Prezie Pub is opening in a few minutes. I wouldn't want to miss my breakfast Bud.
> 
> Guinness2429
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast Bud!!!! that sounds blasphemous. If your gonna start the day that way at least look to the emerald isle for sustenance. int:
Click to expand...

His screenname IS Guinness. I am sure "Bud" was just a figure of speech.


----------



## MARINECOP

I feel we as police officers need to realize that those good ole days of bar fighting in the past are over the day we put on that badge (what great training it was though). Don't put yourself in the enviorment if you arent willing to accept the consequences and remember booze :beer: , broads and testosterone don't mix especially if others know you are a cop. Don't get me wrong, I use to love a good bar fight after a few beers; however, I was young then and the USMC MP's would just beat the crap out of you and send you on your way :BE: (no criminal charges). Food for thought; in order to enforce the law we must obey the law.


----------



## Guest

I'm on the Atkins Diet, so it is Bud. Usually I'd go with the pure liquid carbohydrate -- Guinness...Brilliant!!

Guinness2429


----------



## Macop

Didnt it say that Ryan PUSHED past a Police Officer and another to assualt the other guy? That right there is what I have a problem with. He should have seen the trouble and got the hell out of there or at least try to lay low. Not assault another in front of a Police Officer aftetr the Officer tried to stop him, That just doesnt sit well.


----------



## MBM

I'll tell you what I like about this article: Proof that police officers are human too. And aren't we all. 


Gil: What happened to the beer toasting icon?


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

MARINECOP said:


> I feel we as police officers need to realize that those good ole days of bar fighting in the past are over the day we put on that badge (what great training it was though). Don't put yourself in the enviorment if you arent willing to accept the consequences and remember booze :beer: , broads and testosterone don't mix especially if others know you are a cop. Don't get me wrong, I use to love a good bar fight after a few beers; however, I was young then and the USMC MP's would just beat the crap out of you and send you on your way :BE: (no criminal charges). Food for thought; in order to enforce the law we must obey the law.


I agree dude absolutely!!
In a bar while on probation, shame on him
You would think he would take off once the police arrived.
The badge + alcohol + environment + attitude + women = trouble irate:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Oh sheesh, a cop gets into a fist fight at a bar and it makes the paper. It's actually pretty common. I can think of numerous occasions where cops where either fighting with others or each other after closing time. Yeah, he probably was toasted and feeling a little bit like a tough guy... who hasn't been there before? (If you say you haven't, we'll all know you're lying!) Hopefully this will just get brushed under the rug. He's young and wasn't in his right mind at the time... it'd be too bad if he loses his job over something stupid like this.


----------



## mpd61

Now Look here Missy!

Not all of us here have had their picture taken with a famous Sheriff while sh*tfaced in D.C. And the majority of us go home after work, and would NEVER get caught drinking and fighting. (keyword=caught) I learned early on how to run from the law (MP's/SP) in the service of my country.
:t: 
Which brings up the point of why VETS make better police officers. (Of course there are exceptions to every rule) We're better at escape and evasion!
:rock: 

Back to the thread: The real lesson here is we ALL put our pants on the same, and have strengths/weaknesses. All anyone can do is be alert to AVOID such situations whenever possible
:wink:


----------



## patroldan81

Just remember guys... this is the paper reporting this. If anyone has had interaction with the press then they should know that it usually is not the gospel. I also know Ryan and like most of us, he is a good man. I know I have made mistakes in the past that I'm not too proud of but a true man will learn from his mistakes.


----------



## union1

If you think what this guy did was bad, just come into Boston on any given Weekend night and observe all the Off Duty Boston Officers partying. That may throw you for a loop


----------



## Macop

Oh sheesh, a cop gets into a fist fight at a bar and it makes the paper. It's actually pretty common. I can think of numerous occasions where cops where either fighting with others or each other after closing time. 


Ya, maybe back in the 70s!!


----------



## Harley387

Macop said:


> Oh sheesh, a cop gets into a fist fight at a bar and it makes the paper. It's actually pretty common. I can think of numerous occasions where cops where either fighting with others or each other after closing time.
> 
> Ya, maybe back in the 70s!!


WHAT??!! A cop in western mass making the papers??!! LOL! I wouldn't have ever suspected. :shock: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

:? Back in the 70's???

Macop, do you live in a cave? union1 ain't lyin', and it's not just in Boston!


----------



## dcs2244

One of our braves got his nose broken by a pitcher wielding stripper! Naturally he broke her nose back! Before you ask, it was at Saint Anthony's at The Chicopee/South Hadley line...

It's a long story, but it began with another of our braves and a rolled-up dollar bill and a case of mistaken identity! 8)


----------



## DPD77

Oh let us not forget Foley's on a Friday night. I've seen a few scrums there and the Herald rag is around the corner and half the pressmen are there also. Never seen them make the rags,, thank God or there might be a few more without jobs.


----------



## Anonymous

Boose, Babes and Bullets = No Job!


----------



## dcs2244

One of our braves broke some lemming's nose at a ginmill in Kendall Square...right where the entrance to the "T" is now...our captain told us we were not to patronize public venues in the future..."...go up to the parking garage and tail gate..." Problem solved. :shock:


----------



## MVS

Its pretty simple I think, "Be a man and walk away".

Granted we all deal with people, both on and off duty that we would love to just beat the snot out of. But not only as a Police Officer, but as a Man - a gentleman (or lady), we need to hold ourselves at a higher standard of conduct both on and off duty.

Ok, now for the good stuff, anyone know of catfights? know of any Lady PO's kicking up some dust?


----------



## strat60

DPD77 said:


> Oh let us not forget Foley's on a Friday night. I've seen a few scrums there and the Herald rag is around the corner and half the pressmen are there also. Never seen them make the rags,, thank God or there might be a few more without jobs.


Foley's??? I figured most of us to be the Tam or Charley Flynn types!


----------



## luap112

*UPDATE:*

All Charges have been dropped in the Case against Officer McCarthy. The paper cited Lack of evidence because one witness was refusing to testify. Also the Charges against all the others have been dropped for the same reason


----------



## Anonymous

Peter Gelzinis wrote an article in todays Herald on the topic. Basically it states that it is to bad that although the court finds him not guilty, he was terminated by the town for conduct unbecoming an officer. The internal investigation found him to be a "willing participant" If only he was off probation he would of been fine. Not sure what happened there but if any of my friends were in a brawl and needed me I would be right there with them. I wasn't there but it sounds like a shame for such a minor incident to cost him his job. Yes maybe he should of avoided bars totally until his probabtion was over but they could of cut him some slack. Does anyone know if the arresting officers knew he was on the job? Just curious.


----------



## mv577

The article if anyone is interested...



> *Fate, different standards ruin a cop's career before it starts*
> By Peter Gelzinis
> Recent Columns by Peter Gelzinis
> Wednesday, April 28, 2004
> 
> Nothing good happens at two o'clock in the morning.
> 
> It is one of the harder truths of this life. And certainly one that Ryan McCarthy is not likely to forget for the rest of his.
> 
> What started out as a Valentine's Day birthday party at the American Athletic Club in Milford, ended as a witching hour free-for-all. For all the small town police who showed up to quell an estimated 25 to 30 separate slugfests that erupted around closing time, four guys and one woman left the scene in handcuffs.
> 
> Just about all of the superficial bruising was confined to the ego. Fortunately, no one came close to losing a life. Yet, the brawl did claim at least one casualty.
> 
> After all the shouting, after the punches that landed and the many more that missed, Ryan McCarthy, a promising 25-year-old rookie cop in his hometown of Westwood, had lost the only career he had ever wanted.
> 
> He was just 28 days shy of completing his probationary year. ``It's troubling on a number of different levels,'' fellow Westwood officer and mentor Paul Toland said yesterday. ``I don't believe there's anyone on this force who would say that Ryan's performance as an officer was anything less than admirable. He had always conducted himself in a highly professional manner and displayed that same commitment to the public. It's frustrating that we had to lose a good man in this way.''
> 
> What pushes this frustration into the realm of a senseless loss is knowing there will never be any legal record of the foolishness that occurred inside the American Athletic Club and spilled out into the parking lot on that crazy Valentine's Day.
> 
> Last week, all charges related to this fiasco were thrown out of court. But the dismissal came too late for Ryan McCarthy. Two weeks earlier the Westwood Board of Selectman, in a closed session, voted to fire McCarthy for ``conduct unbecoming an officer.''
> 
> To be more precise, Ryan McCarthy was fired for conduct unbecoming a probationary officer. For in truth, had he cleared his probation and enjoyed full Civil Service protection, he could not have been fired before having his day in court.
> 
> Yes, there are two conflicting stories at the heart of this situation. McCarthy insists he went to the aid of man being pummeled by pulling off the aggressor and holding him in a headlock. ``I never threw a punch at anyone,'' he said.
> 
> An investigation spearheaded by Westwood Police Chief William Chase arrived at exactly the opposite conclusion. In the department's version of events, Ryan McCarthy was a willing participant in the fray.
> 
> For awhile Ryan McCarthy's lawyer, Robert George, hoped that ironing all this out in court might help to keep his young client in uniform and following in the steps of his father, a veteran of the Dedham police force.
> 
> ``The real shame here,'' George said, ``is that a kid who devoted himself to having a career in law enforcement, sees his future destroyed even when a court clears him of the two charges he was facing. Because of the (probationary) situation he found himself in, he's not afforded the same rights anybody else would receive.''
> 
> But then prospective cops are held to a standard - different and, yes, higher than their veteran colleagues.
> 
> There hasn't been a day in the last two months when Ryan McCarthy doesn't play the scene differently in his mind, or see himself staying home. Now, the hope of reclaiming a lost future has come down to a miserable choice: He can either allow his termination to stand, or move to accept the option of resignation. ``At least then,'' said a source, ``the kid can begin to start again, maybe find a spot on a college (police) force and, in a few years, maybe work his way back to a city . . . somewhere.''


----------



## j809

My buddy works for Milford and was there that night. Westwood cop was told three times to knock it off by the detail officer ( a Milford Sgt), but continued on.. I heard that he was told to smarten up a few times, and yes they knew he was a police officer as he identified himself to them before the incident. It's just too bad, I heard his father is one the job in Dedham and I heard the same, kid was a great cop. It's a shitty decision that he has to live with forever. I hope that everyone learns from his mistake and avoid this nonsense. In my academy they told us that within a year from graduation from the academy, at least two of us would lose our jobs. One kid from my academy class got fired three months later.


----------



## fscpd907

``At least then,'' said a source, ``the kid can begin to start again, *maybe find a spot on a college (police) force* and, in a few years, maybe work his way back to a city . . . somewhere.''

What does that mean :?: College Police have a lower standard for their Officers :?: :no:


----------



## Mikey682

dcs...whatever do you mean a stripper gave one of your cop buddies a hard time? those are the classiest ladies in Western Mass!


----------



## luap112

H50,

You are right Ryan Is a good kid and a Hell of a Cop. It does stink that he lost his job. but if what you are saying is correct well hate to say it but Ryan should have known better. it is terrible because I really think Ryan could have a great career in Westwood. Hopefully all work out for Ryan and if he can't get his job back in Westwood he is able to get a job with another agency.


----------



## EOD1

Well If this is the only career he ever wanted (as do I) and he was as professional as alot of people say he is then i just hope that he learns from his mistake and doesn't lose motivation and give up on the only job he wants to do. i hope he keeps his head up!


----------

